# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  زغروتة أردنية

## mylife079

زغروتة أردنية



أويها يا سولار ويا كاز 


 أويها ويا بنزين ممتاز


 أويها واللي بيرفع الاسعار 


 أويها تفقع فيه جرة غاز لولولوييييييش



 أويهاالحكومة طلبت تبرعات


 أويها--- يا شعب يالله هات يلا هات 


 أويها--- داست عالبنزين وسكرت الخمس سرعات 


 أويها---وحنا الغلابى ما لنا غير الله والاهات 


 أويها--- جيبوا عسلاتكو ولا تنسوا الدبسات 





 أويها ---دينار من هون واثنين من هناك


 أويها--- ويا شعب ما اكثر سخاك


 أويها--- ولجهنم والله يا شعب لخلي مثواك





 أويها--- قالوا المواطن حيطو واطي


 أويها--- بوكل الكف وهو راضي


 أويها--- دايما ممنون حتى وجيبة فاضي



أويها--- يسعد دين الحكومة 


 أويها--- لو عشنا عالبصل مع الثومة


 أويها--- واحنا شعب المديح


 أويها--- لو الجرح يكبر او يقيح 


 أويها--- يا مسؤول حنا عايشين اكثر من منيح 


 أويها--- ما نقول غير الكذب ونجافي الصحيح


 أويها--- يا ناس بهالدنيا ما فيها المستريح




أويها ---- كلامك يا بهية زي العسل


 أويها---- واذا غلو المية البيت ما ينغسل


 أويها---- قال زادو الشهرية وبفكرو الشعب مغفل


 روروريييييييش





 أويها---- ويا عدس يا مجروش


 أ ويها ---- والشعب من غيرك زي الملطوش


 أويها---- والطفران اللي معوش ما يلزموش


أويها ---- هيك بدو بابا بوش

----------


## snowy river

ولولولولولوليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييششششش  شششششششش
 :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:   :Icon15:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وهاي احلا زغروته 

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولو  لولولييييييييييييييييييش

----------

